# Venice winter recap



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

With the winter season that was not the typical winter season starting to wind down. Well I say winding down it never really got started to wind down. There were a few flurries of big fish and some scattered ones to be had. The best way this winter season could be described as, fun fishing. Plenty of small yellowfin were to be had to make up for the lack of there older bigger brothers and sisters. My last group put it perfectly with the quote; I have never bass fished for yellowfin tuna before. Pretty much all winter I shifted gears and went with what mother ocean had decided to throw our way. I made some adjustments in tackle and lures and pretty much fished for the tuna the same way you would fish for largemouth bass chasing shad. It definitely made things fun since it was hands on. When a fish was lost there was no accusing looks. It was man I should have waited to set the hook or I knew I should have sped the retrieve up. The lighter tackle was just much more fun to use. Some days we could have caught a few more fish by using more standard methods and did so. But quickly switched back due to the fun factor which is what it’s about anyway. 
 My trip with Matt Paulk brought the fun factor into things. We went on a big fish search that was not to be. With the onslaught of kings and sharks that day. We switched over to topwater lures and jigs and fished for the fun of it. Suddenly even kingfish became fun instead of just a nusicence. When they are in the 20-45lb class it’s a fun fish. It makes a perfect target for throwing topwaters at. After that trip I fished my next seven or eight trips the same way. Well except no kingfish we just made more runs to the floaters and beat up on the smaller yellowfin and on most days had no problem with getting a nice box of the smaller yellowfin and a few blackfin along with tons of released blackfin 
 I told you I switched out my tackle to better accommodate the smaller fish. I went with 30-50lb braid on Quantum Cabo 50’s. On 20-30lb. spinning rods. Never once were we undergunned or felt at a disadvantage with the light line and tackle. I do have a shameless plug for some gear that I got to use while filming an episode of Addictive Fishing with Blair Wiggins. We used Blair’s line of rods and reels from Wright McGill. The rods were powerful light and had great action. I was very impressed with them. So much that I went to Dick’s to try and pick a couple up. The jigging tackle was pretty standard with 300 gram rods and 160-270 gram flutter jigs color didn’t make a difference. But they kept the fish coming in when the yellows went down. Also on thing that helped the catch is a lure I discovered last year before the spill. It perfectly matches the hatch right now. The lure is a Japanese import from Tackle House and it’s called a Flitz it’s pretty small but can still be cast a mile with traditional topwater rods with heavier braid. The other lure is the new Shimano Waxwing and a DOA swimming mullet lure they really seemed to like those three the best. 
 Now that the cold weather should be behind us the tuna should fall into hopefully an early summer pattern. We have had a springtime pattern for about two months. The one real exciting thing is that the tinker mackerel have stared to show. They are a little to small to fish right now but at least they are here. It shouldn’t be long until they become the goto bait.
Capt. Mike


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

great post capt. mike i actually learned something more about the offshore fishing lol


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

I enjoyed the post could you me a little bit more about the springtime patterns


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Our typical springtime pattern is to troll (at least for me) naked circle hook rigged ballyhoo along with North Carolina style sea witches. The fish are for the most part the 25-45lb fish that are here right now. The yellows will be mixed in with the blacks and once you get on them the two yellowfin a person is reached pretty quick. Right now the fish are eating under the Man O War jellies. On years past the best spots were where the very first tinker mackeral show up. And I never worry about blue water green is actualy alot better. Hope this helps


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

I really appreciate the response. I have been to the rigs a few times always catch black fin jigging but I really enjoy trolling. June 11 2009 I was on the western slope and caught a real nice yellowfin weighing by measurements 163 pounds but I haven't been that fortunate again. I hope to learn a lot from meeting & talking with captains that don't mind sharing some knowledge. THANKS


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Capt. Mike: what's your opinion of what has happened to the lump? Also, it never seemed to kick off at other "lumps" either? I wonder what happened this year?? Any insight?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

MSYellowfin said:


> Capt. Mike: what's your opinion of what has happened to the lump? Also, it never seemed to kick off at other "lumps" either? I wonder what happened this year?? Any insight?


Didnt they take the rigs down around the eastern hump? The Midnight lump hasnt been hot for several years.

d-a


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, the old horseshoe rigs have been taken down, but i always assumed it was the salt dome that attracted the tuna.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Waterboy I wouldn't waste any time trolling in June. The yellows you will catch will be big but not that frequent. You guys have tons of livebait around your passes get a well full of them and livebait on the upcurrent side and if you have enough live chum the tuna. When I make it over your way in the summer I see most boats trolling. Take advantage of the plentiful livebait. 

As for what happened to the bigger winter tuna. Here is a list of what might have happened to them it's not one thing but a combination of them
1. Greed we are all guilty of it and have taken to many of the big winter fish think of how many thousands of pounds of 150 plus lb yellowfin have went bad in freezers across the country
2. to much commercial pressure on the bait mullet,Poagies
3. Floaters farther offshore short stopping the fish
4. On the midnight lump to many anchors over the years have plowed the livebottom level
5. They simply just changed there winter feeding areas and we haven't found the next new spot yet
6. Fisheries change and evolve maybe we are in a change
The one thing to think about and ponder is if on the east hump the kings are thriple thick but the yellows are very spotty one day and non existent the next it's not a bait issue or the kings wouldn't be there. So I would think it's small bunched of fish cruising the tyoical winter feeding grounds and not finding what they like. But I don't think food is one of them unless the kings and sharks are eating something a tuna wont. The rigs are gone but you are right it's the dome that attracts the fish. There is one more farther east that I never tried this winter. Who knows maybe next year it will turn around.


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Capt Ellis we normally make runs to blind faith area since the closure box is still in effect is your opinion that live chumming around the floaters is the best possibility for yellowfin during those summer months. Always wondered if those yellowfin will hang out deep under those nice weed lines that form at the deep water rigs


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes without a question of a doubt. Leave the trolling for billfish. You guys have a baitfish goldmine around your passes. I will make a horse trade with you any information you want if you meet me at Blind Faith with a couple hundred live threadfin or spanish sardines. I will then show you the power of live chumming. Here is something I use to use but it got eaten and I haven't replaced it yet but a stripteaser dredge no weight just tie it off to a midship cleat and drift livebaits past and around it with some freebie biats thrown on top of it.


----------

